# Why life is insignificant...



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Based on my subjective existence, life is significant. Just because we're only pieces of the whole doesn't make us any less significant than a star. We're all in this together. :3


----------



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

I think this the only mystery in our life for which we have not found the answer. Go and realize inside as much you go and you will reach in a position where you will get all your answers.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not the size, Lance. It's how you use it


----------



## rose (Feb 22, 2009)

moonchild said:


> Ahaha!


You mean that saying heaven on earth is not true? darn

hey, i like you lost myself quote. Having lots of mirrors might help.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ungweliante said:


> It's not the size, Lance. It's how you use it


Lol!:crazy::crazy:


----------

